# Classic & Sports Car magazine KPGC10 'Hakosuka' GT-R article



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thought some members with an interest in the older generations of GT-R might like this: 

The April 2009 issue of *Classic & Sports Car magazine* ( published in the UK by Haymarket ) which went on sale on 5th March, carries a five page article on my KPGC10 'Hakosuka' GT-R. Photos were shot on a _very_ wet day at the Longcross test track last May. 

This is the first full article on the car in the UK press. Serious articles on old Japanese cars in the UK classic car magazine world are fairly rare, and it would be nice to see more of them. My thanks to journalist Richard Heseltine for taking the car seriously, and to Classic & Sports Car chief photographer Tony Baker for his great photos........ 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

your car is stunning, as usual.:clap::clap:


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Any youtube of it ? the sound of the old engine is just pure porn


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Alan.
Great pics,car looks stunning !
Will get the mag and have a read.
Thanks.
cokey


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

This was the classic Hakosuka vid that was floating around on You Tube a couple of years ago


YouTube - Hakosuka Skyline GTR


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

leggus said:


> This was the classic Hakosuka vid that was floating around on You Tube a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> YouTube - Hakosuka Skyline GTR


You just made my day  I better save up for one.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

these things are gorgeous, they are sooooo like the MK1 escort it is uncanny!!

really nice motor you have their mate, bet your well chuffed


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice Alan. Stunning car. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Instead of developing this adults playstation called R35 GTR they should have brought back the Hakosuka.:squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Good article. I'm amazed they didn't like the noise!

Philip


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Stunning car Alan !

Is this the one that my missus (suzy) came and photographed last year?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive comments. 



Snowfiend said:


> Is this the one that my missus (suzy) came and photographed last year?


Yes. Hope she found the photos useful for her work.



GouldyGTR said:


> ....they are sooooo like the MK1 escort it is uncanny!!


I think if you saw them side-by-side in the metal you might see the GT-R in a different light. It's a bit wider and longer than a two-door Mk.1 Escort, and the KPGC10 is pillarless, with quite a different roof shape and rear quarters. I'll have to try and park up next to one some time to get some comparison shots.


----------



## GTSr32 (Dec 5, 2006)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow! 


I deal with haymarket so il get a copy via them

Can't wait to read it!


----------



## gtrjin (Mar 24, 2009)

cool car :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutly stunning car! :clap:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The more I see of the R35, the more I prefer the Hakosuka. Fantastic car & good work.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

old skool rules:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Finally got this today.
Really nice article, superb!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Stunning car! Do you have anymore pictures?


----------



## Hobbystock (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, Great example of such a rare car. I was wondering if you would be willing to part with the color codes. I have a project, and want to use the old GTR haakasuka colors. Just so happens I wanted to go with the powder blue and white.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems almost a shame to get it wet! Although they are some beautiful pictures, I'm very jelous.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hobbystock said:


> Wow, Great example of such a rare car. I was wondering if you would be willing to part with the color codes. I have a project, and want to use the old GTR haakasuka colors. Just so happens I wanted to go with the powder blue and white.


Sorry, but the old guy who painted my car in Japan died last year. He mixed those colours himself by eye, so the only way to reproduce them would be to have them matched by a paint supplier.

Not much help I'm afraid, sorry.


----------



## D1stylz (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely car Alan Can i ask about the rear lights why are they dirrerent to othere iv seen with the twin i hope you understand me i can't post pictures yet lol 

And may i ask what year is your KPgc10


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

My KPGC10 is late 1971 production, and the rear lights are simply not fitted with the stock surrounds - imitating Nissan's 'works' race cars. Like this:


----------



## D1stylz (Aug 13, 2010)

So thats just a cover over them thats something new for me thanks again.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just made a mess in my pants lol


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

really love this.:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Alan

what on earth is that pipe running down the side of the rear screen??



PS30-SB said:


> My KPGC10 is late 1971 production, and the rear lights are simply not fitted with the stock surrounds - imitating Nissan's 'works' race cars. Like this:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

That's one of the fuel tank breather hoses, mandatory in the JAF touring cars regulations of the period.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful car, im in love


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Alan great article and car mate. The depth and extent or your knowledge is astounding.:thumbsup:


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic car you have there :thumbsup:..
One day i would love to own one of the most iconic and favourite cars of mine around- A genuine hakosuka


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PS30-SB said:


> That's one of the fuel tank breather hoses, mandatory in the JAF touring cars regulations of the period.


Thanks for that Alan:thumbsup:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks once again for the kind comments about the car.


If anyone here wants to see it in the metal, it's looking very likely that it will once again be guesting on Nissan's show stand at the Goodwood Revival Meeting on the 17th, 18th & 19th of September.

It should be in the 'Earls Court Motor Show' building, alongside my good friend Kevin's super rare ex-Works 240Z rally car ( which took part in the 1971 RAC Rally ) which will make a neat bit of symmetry alongside the current Z34 '370Z' and R35 'GT-R'. _First_ generation Z and GT-R alongside _latest_ generation Z and GT-R.

If anyone here wants a closer look of the KPGC10 than would normally be possible at such an event, please ask anyone on the stand for _'Alan - the bloke who owns that thing!'_ ( although I probably won't be around the whole time... ) and I'll do my best to get you full access to the car. The rest of the time there will probably be a rope around it..... 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------

